# Introductions



## wivio (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi^^

Just wanted to introduce myself and my hedgies, Hari and Guinevere. (actually Hari is my girlfriend's). I only got one clear Guinevere's pic, cause she doesn't stand still for nothing. i've only had her for 3 weeks, so she's still affraid of me :? but i hope it gets better. Incredibly, she never hiss or anything like that, even for strangers 

Hari is a lot grumpier, but i couldn't get a good shot of him. I'll see if i can take some pics tonight. 









(the little red dots on her quills are just markings the breeder put to separate her from the others).


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are precious  I love their names too.


----------



## CarollinaSuggies (Mar 8, 2011)

Cute baby & I love the names!


----------



## wivio (Mar 4, 2011)

HAH 

Hari means "Needle" in japanese, and Guinevere means something like "White Ghost" or "White Enchantress".

I love them


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Guinevere is a cutie! I'm really starting to love the albinos. 
I'm looking forward to more posts & pictures!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Seja bem-vindo!  

Cant wait to see more pictures and hear more about them!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! They are gorgeous!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to HHC! That sure is a beautiful hedgehog, and I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## wivio (Mar 4, 2011)

Finally got some pics of Guinevere... Albino hedgehogs are hard to photograph =/

hope you like it =D

I couldn't get the right image size, so there you go, clickable thumbnails...


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww...they are both super cute. Welcome to all of you!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Gwen is a beautiful little girl. I love the last photo, it looks like she is smirking at the camera! 
Hari looks like a handsome boy; now we need photos of him!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Guinevere is beautiful!
The pictures are cute too...she's getting closer & closer!


----------



## wivio (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm gonna see if i can get Hari's pics tonight or maybe tomorrow... =D


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sorry for the late welcome,just seen this!  
Guinevere is stunning! Love the albinos they are so sweet!  
Can't wait to see Hari's pics!


----------

